# pigeon supplies



## JGFL (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know of any stores carrying pigeon supplies in the South Florida area? 

Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The only one that I know of that is even remotely close is All American Pet Feeds & Supplies

11709 State Rd. 52
Hudson Fl. 34669
813-856-8355
800-856-3949

I usually use Globals (when they are not out of stock) as they only take two days to ship.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Pigeon supplies.*

Only thing I have been able to find (Miami area) are feed stores that sell feed and grit. As Trees suggested you can order from the pigeon supply stores. I have used Chareles Siegal, New England Pigeon supply as well as Global to my satisfaction.
A.C.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi abisai

Can you post the store addresses and phone numbers of the feed and grit stores in Miami?

I think Cloud was looking for a store.

Thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

There is one on Sunset, don't know the exact address, but could find out.
I bought food from there only once cause I didn't like their storage area (no A/C), hot and humid.
Yong knows of a good place, I think.

Reti


----------



## JGFL (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Reti, that sounds like Sunset Feed, but if you didn't think much of the storage facilities, I'm sure you are right. I guess I should start ordering some things online.

Right now, I'm feeding my pigeons Kaytee Supreme Dove Mix, wild bird seed, some cracked corn, a little barley, split peas, rice, depending on what I have on hand. They seem to eat pretty well, but I would like some advice on what is a good long term diet for them.

In addition, 3 days ago, one of them laid an egg! I wasn't sure if I had a male and a female. I thought I had one of each judging from the behavior (I've read a lot on this site). The one that laid the egg is pretty quiet and the other one does lots of bobbing and cooing. They didn't get along the first time I introduced them, but the second time, they really hit it off. And recently, I thought I saw what looked like them attempting to mate. Now, they are taking turns sitting on the egg (sometimes they sit together) and seem happy. I have a great picture I will share when I put it on my computer.

So, please, if you all would, give me a list of supplies I should have including what to feed them now, in anticipation of the egg hatching, and after. Also, what other supplies do you reccommend? Supplements, type of grit, and anything else you can think of. I've had lots of animals but am relatively new to owning pigeons.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just found the Higgins Group Corp. in Miami.

http://www.higginsgrpcorp.com/

Here is a thread on nutrition and prevention supplies:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


Reti,

Are you anywhere near 125th St.?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I feed my birds Kaytee Dove mix, and I mix it w/ split peas (yellow and green), lentils, barley, buckwheat, oats and groats, corn, small green sprouting bean (they love them), millet, flax seeds. I buy those from Wild oats. It costs me a little more, but at least I know their food is always fresh.
Grit I buy from Petsmart, they have the Hi-Cal grit for large birds and I supplement w/vitamins from Foy's(twice a week). They also get their mineral blocks from Foy's.
Also twice a week I add Apple Cider Vinegar in their water, 1 tblspoon/gallon water.

Btw, yes, it is the Sunset feed store.

Reti


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*feed store*

Yeah, it's the one in sunset "sunset Feed & Supply". 7650 SW 117th Ave.(305) 271-0341.

The feed was clean - came in an enclosed bag. Not like a lot of other "pet shops" that sell pigeons where they keep it in open bins. They had both red and grey grit. 

There are a few racing clubs in the area - matter of fact one is in Clouds neighborhood called Hialeah Racing Club. They can give him a few leads.

By the way Tree . . . I candled the eggs today, and yup they look fertile.
The other pair has build a nest and we'll see how it all goes.

A.C.


----------



## JGFL (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the great information! I've got a lot of reading and shopping to do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Now that you have babies on the way, please make sure to get some calcium and grinding grit first thing, and an avian multi-vitamin mineral.

Have your birds been innocluated?


----------



## JGFL (Jan 26, 2007)

No, they haven't been innoculated. Which innoculations do they need?

I got them some new Hi Cal grit and they love it. I also gave them some ACV for the first time in their water yesterday. They didn't seem to mind it at all.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

JGFL said:


> No, they haven't been innoculated. Which innoculations do they need?
> 
> I got them some new Hi Cal grit and they love it. I also gave them some ACV for the first time in their water yesterday. They didn't seem to mind it at all.


We normally de-worm, and do prevention innoculations before breeding season. We also do the Pox vaccinatation on youngsters.

Check the link posted earlier.


----------



## sade311 (May 21, 2007)

no I dont. but if you do find one let me know. I'm pembroke pines


----------

